# Oogles.



## fuckingupintentionally (Apr 14, 2014)

Ive been in the local punk scene for like 7 years, knowing tons of street kids... it seems they all kinda preach about the "living free" as an excuse for why they're doing it, yet call others doing the same shit oogles. What i'm basically asking is what is a "oogle". If i wanted to travel the country via hitch hiking just for the fun of it, the freedom aspect, and to get away for a while would that be considered "oogle".


----------



## Tick Dickler (Apr 14, 2014)

oogle is a stupid term which doesnt even have a meaning anymore. but being an oogle is generally not a good thing i think. its kinda like being a noob. but lotsa wannabe shit kids call them self oogles i dont know. dont worry about it. 
but try the search function there are lots of threads about it. also remember to use the search function before making a thread in order to not make a duplicate. welcome. pic related.


----------



## fuckingupintentionally (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha, okay. Ill use the search box next time. Thanks.


----------



## Tude (Apr 14, 2014)

Yuck Tick D! Out the mouth and the nose at the same time. blarg!!


----------



## wizehop (Apr 14, 2014)

oogle is short for "stupid fucking word with no real meaning any more that shouldn't even be spoken any longer" Its apparently an insult, but at the same time its a term of endearment. Its like the N word for skids.

It should almost be banned from conversation like the CCG..gotta move on to better things


----------



## Tude (Apr 14, 2014)

I like this thought oh Wize man. From what I've been reading past and present - it seems like it is an issue/non-issue - something that keeps coming up. Begone.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 14, 2014)

To me, the word oogle is about as funny as cutting farts (which can be pretty humorous for an 8 year old). It helps that I've only known what the word has meant for a couple years now and it hasn't gotten entirely old for me yet. When I take pictures of crusties, I don't go, "say cheese!", I say, "say oogle!"

As dumb as the word is, it can still elicit smiles at the appropriate moment.

If you think you might be an oogle, you're an oogle.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Apr 14, 2014)

Tude said:


> Yuck Tick D! Out the mouth and the nose at the same time. blarg!!


go big or go home


----------



## Tude (Apr 15, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> To me, the word oogle is about as funny as cutting farts (which can be pretty humorous for an 8 year old). It helps that I've only known what the word has meant for a couple years now and it hasn't gotten entirely old for me yet. When I take pictures of crusties, I don't go, "say cheese!", I say, "say oogle!"
> 
> As dumb as the word is, it can still elicit smiles at the appropriate moment.
> 
> If you think you might be an oogle, you're an oogle.



{makes note to self, buy mmmmmmmichael his very own whoopie cushion for his birthday}


----------



## crow jane (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## dickindixie666 (Apr 15, 2014)

it used to be negative now people claim it proudly


----------



## benjysirois (Apr 15, 2014)

So done with this topic...


----------



## Monkeywrench (Apr 16, 2014)

When I first started traveling I saw a lot of absolutely retarded fights start because of this word.
Some of the "old schoolers" still love getting their panties in a bunch over it.

Now it's hilarious, widely used out of context and mostly by people outside of the community.

In Oakland I saw kids wearing patches that said "Ooglecore".
I don't know what that means but I'm sure they weren't losing sleep over it.

At the end of the day, it's just a word that sounds silly no matter who is saying it. 

If you're still knocking people out and getting butthurt over it, it might be time to move on. Everyone else has.


----------



## Dreaux (Apr 18, 2014)

I've heard it used to describe two types of traveler:
1. Noob
2. Some piece of shit traveler you shouldn't associate with in regards to their behavior.

Depends on who you're talking too.


----------

